
How New Ideas Almost Killed Our Startup - dchs
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2010/08/new-ideas-can-kill-your-startup/
======
jfi
I think there are times when it is appropriate to add on products or course-
recorrect. Case in point: we are working closely with a bunch of hiring
managers / companies for our startup (CollegeJobConnect) and kept hearing over
and over that they wanted a way to add a personalized careers portal. So we
built Recruitly to allow them to do just that. It was a strategic decision and
another product we added to our portfolio (also helps with our sales pipeline
for CollegeJobConnect). I guess there is a balance between additive actions
and complete distractions, just have to use your best judgement!

~~~
vacanti
Completely agree. It sounds like the new add on product was related to your
current product. The danger is a distraction from a completely unrelated
product.

~~~
jfi
exactly, very well put!

------
joshfraser
been there. that's a really important lesson to learn.

------
TheSOB88
Don't change course after you've invested significantly into an idea that is
likely to come to fruition?

Hmm, would never have thought of that...

~~~
vacanti
It seems obvious but it can be very tempting to switch course.

